# Vintage GTO cologne



## wiseguy (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a Max Factor "GTO - cologne for men" bottle with the original box. Does anybody have any information on this? I would guess it is from the late 60's, I have had it for many years. Any idea of a value?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Max Factor rode the popularity wave of the GTO. They actually created a new cologne for men called "G.T.O." back in 1968! This ad was taken from the 11/26/68 issue of "Look" magazine. It says, "New G.T.O. A very moving fragrance. Bold. Fast. Non-stop. All go. Shift into it."

The after shave and cologne sell for $30.00 each or $50.00 together.


----------

